# Tecumseh leaking gas



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I took off the carb on a Tecumseh 4 hp, model 143.004018, family 
YTPXS.1851BB, and cleaned it up and took the air hose to it. I
assembling it back together I noticed it is continuing to leak out where the air filter attaches without pushing the choke button. This didn't happen before I took the carb off.
What may cause this or where did I mess up?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, make sure the bowl vent is clear. Unlikely to be clogged, but will cause an overflow condition.

If you took the float off and blew the carb. out, you probably blew the inlet needle valve seat out. We use air to blow them out, and it usually makes a distinctive POP. A new one can be had for about $5 as a kit with a few gaskets, P/N 632021B. Install with groove side down (smooth side toward you). Set float height to 11/64" - a drillbit shank works well. If you don't have drillbits, set it level or just a bit "higher" than level, which will appear LOWER when inverted (closer to the carb body than level). Always hold floats by your ear and shake 'em to see if they've leaked and taken on fuel, as that'll cause an overflow too.


----------

